# Directional Switch Lighting



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

It is always nice to have this on a layout weither on the table or the control panel, but how do you get it to work? Wel,l I don't have the answers. A good thread huh! They do sell electronic boards that do this. If there is a simpler way, I would like to see it here.

The problem is to get a light turned on and off and stay on or off. The only indicator used to do this is a momentary switch that activates the coil to switch the switch. The switch is moving back and forth and it would be nice to get the lights to follow this. You don't want ful power to the coil all the time,just when you want to move it. If left on they tend to overheat and get ruined.


One way is to have a separate switch for the lights. So being stuborn, switch a switch and switch the lights to match.

Not a pleasing way to go but it is simple and does the trick.

Another way is to have a micro switch. When the switch moves it bumps the micro switch and adjusts the lights. A mechanical solution. Hopefully the micro will not mess up the switch movement. This is easier with a bigger gage switch a challenge for HO.

The Lionel 022, Ah. If you notice this switch controller has two lights. It is set up for directional lighting already!!!!!!!!Just take the feed from the poles of the switch and your done. What makes this happen is a plate with sliding contacts. It solves the problem. Hence the 022 switch.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

The022 switch has 10 to 14v across the pole of he activated side. So the 14 volt bulb will work or get LEDs in place. Two LEDs back to back with 470 ohms will work. A green and red. Two sets will be needed. One set will be on the other off.

The 1122s do not have this slider. Their controller does have two lights but it it is only one and a mechanical arm that shades the color as needed.

I will have to place the MTH switch on my "get junk list". I copied the manual but I really need the schematics.

So the journey begins. Dum+, dum-, dum+ Daaaa.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

IMO the solution is micro-switches... 
easy, reliable and very cheep (30c a piece when you by 30 of them). 9$ is enough to equip 15 turnouts with DPDT or 30 turnouts with SPDT.

EDIT:
to aid this discussion here is 022 manual in PDF


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

That's too easy, T. I want to see you make it work using only a water-balloon and three walnuts.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Reed switches are another option. My do list includes micro and Reed switches. Get a magnet swinging to activate one of two reeds and voila directional lights. Where do you get a pack of micro switches?? Anton


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Take it further. How about taking the mercury switch out of a wall-thermostat and using it? Make a pressure plate under the track---the engine passes over it and the weight activates the lamp and the turnout just before it arrives. The train finishes and the lack of weight lets it rock back, switching everything off. The sheer genius of it amazes even me.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

unless i had a bunch of reed on hand i would not use them since they AFAIK only come as a SPST (either NO or NC) so they are less flexible as connections.


i think i got those. since there are plentyfull 9$ bid should win .

http://cgi.ebay.com/30-Laser-Machin...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item45f09ba160


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Reckers said:


> Take it further. How about taking the mercury switch out of a wall-thermostat and using it? Make a pressure plate under the track---the engine passes over it and the weight activates the lamp and the turnout just before it arrives. The train finishes and the lack of weight lets it rock back, switching everything off. The sheer genius of it amazes even me.



It's callled a 153c contact with no mercury. It operates by weight.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

*LOL* There really is such a thing? Man, someone beat me to it. The mercury-switch idea interests me, though. Maybe I'll try to build one next winter.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Versions exists prior to 1940.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

So...what you're saying is that it was actually a great idea, proven by history? And you wish you'd thought of it first?


----------

